# For those of you that are gluten free



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

I spoke in a past post about my recent rapid weight gain, and wondered if it was Hashi's-related. Now I'm having thoughts that this may also be related to gluten intolerance. But a lot of what I read regarding gluten intolerance is that people lose and not gain weight as a result of gluten intolerance. What have your experiences been with/without gluten?

Also, would my endocrinologist be the person to help me with this, or would another specialist be better?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiffy2shoes said:


> I spoke in a past post about my recent rapid weight gain, and wondered if it was Hashi's-related. Now I'm having thoughts that this may also be related to gluten intolerance. But a lot of what I read regarding gluten intolerance is that people lose and not gain weight as a result of gluten intolerance. What have your experiences been with/without gluten?
> 
> Also, would my endocrinologist be the person to help me with this, or would another specialist be better?


Are you having symptoms of gluten intolerance?

I would also consider Insulin Resistance if you are having trouble losing weight.


----------



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry, I should have mentioned that!  Yes, I do have many of the symptoms of gluten intolerance, including: fatigue, headaches, bowel issues (sometimes constipation, sometimes loose stool), tingling/numbness, sore muscles and joints, gas/bloating, mouth sores, gall bladder issues. I know that most of these are also hashi's-related as well.

The thing is that I don't neccessarily have trouble losing weight- for example, I did P90x about 4 months ago, along with the diet, which at first includes very limited carbs. I lost weight at a good pace...then, as soon as I went back to normal eating (not amazingly healthy, but relatively) for 3 weeks- BAM!- I gained 20 pounds. Literally.


----------



## simbacat (Apr 14, 2010)

I just went gluten free 4 months ago, 3 months after diagnosed hypothyroidism. My result was weight gain. I feel so much better gluten free! My doc would not check for intolerence, so I sugges the only thing is to try it


----------

